# ThinkGeek.com Bolt Action Pen - mass production, not kit



## LagniappeRob (Jul 15, 2013)

ThinkGeek :: Bolt Action Tactical Pen

For the tactician-poet

If you're out on the battlefield of life, you need two things. First, you need a way to defend yourself from orcs and rapscallions. Second, you need a pen to write about your adventures defending yourself from orcs and rapscallions.

This tactical self defense pen is the tool for both of those needs. It features a bolt action mechanism that makes the pen tip fun to open and close. (If you like to fidget with your pens, you'll love the action on this pen!) The body of the pen is anodized milled aluminum for a tough and smooth finish and features an integrated clip. The pen head is flat, providing an ideal thumb rest should you need to stab an orc before writing "scallions" on your grocery list.

Product Specifications

Features a bolt action mechanism which is fun to click open and closed
Clip is integrated in the body of the pen
Pen head is flat, providing an ideal thumb rest for self-defensive use
Designed by Rainer Wenning and Thomas Braunagel
Materials: Anodized milled aluminum
Replaceable cartridge! Compatible with LAMY #M22 ink refills.
Ink Color: black
Dimensions: 5" long, 0.48" diameter
Weight: 1.2 ounces


Just thought it was interesting to see yet another one pop up.


----------



## Russknan (Jul 15, 2013)

Now, THAT's different. No quarrel with the function. Not sure I like the aesthetics. Russ


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 15, 2013)

*All it needs is a ..*

light saber attachment.   Maybe some built in audio..."May The Force be with You."


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 15, 2013)

For not too much more, I could get their customers a nice wooden one. ;-)


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 16, 2013)

OK. for us that don't know what is orcs and rapscallions?


----------



## mdburn_em (Jul 16, 2013)

orc.  (from Wikipedia) Our present-day conception of an orc or ork /ˈɔrk/ is one of a race of mythical humanoid creatures, generally described as brutish, aggressive and repulsive, stemming from the writings of J. R. R. Tolkien, where orcs contrast with the benevolent Elvish race. In Tolkien's writings, orc is another word for goblin. Tolkien developed his idea of the orc from the Old English term orc.

rapscallion - Noun	1.	rapscallion - a deceitful and unreliable scoundrel
rapscallion - a deceitful and unreliable scoundrel
knave, rascal, rogue, varlet, scalawag, scallywag
scoundrel, villain - a wicked or evil person; someone who does evil deliberately


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 16, 2013)

Orc:


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I prefer the Uzi Tactical Pen on the same site.  It has a hidden handcuff key in case you get nabbed by deft Orcs.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jul 16, 2013)

Interesting tactical looking writing instrument.
Too bad the bolt action dose not work like the real thing.

Les


----------



## hard hat (Jul 16, 2013)

I bet its at least the same quality, if not better, and the bolt will not be prone to bending. for those who are ok with purchasing a premade product, this fits the bill.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 16, 2013)

A scallion is a green onion.  A rapscallion is a rascal.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 16, 2013)

PSI will jump this one like a Duck on a June Bug.


----------



## alphageek (Jul 16, 2013)

Jgrden said:


> PSI will jump this one like a Duck on a June Bug.



Nope... I respectfully disagree 100%.  Even if they wanted to they wouldn't be able to.

Small reason: This differs significantly from the PSI patent.
BIG reason: This pre-dates the PSI Patent.  That patent was applied for on Feb 28, 2012.  Here is a video review of the Boker pen from prior to that: Boker .45 CAL Tactical Pen Review - YouTube


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 18, 2013)

alphageek said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > PSI will jump this one like a Duck on a June Bug.
> ...


Okay big guy. Ya caught me at a weak moment. :sleepy:


----------



## johncrane (Jul 18, 2013)

i have one and i'm not impressed the refill reservoir is 1 inch  long, the clip end has no holding grip on shirt pocket,the bolt is much lower to the barrel better than our kit pens, if you like playing with the clicker( Bic pen like):bulgy-eyes::biggrin:


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 18, 2013)

*I am quite sure we used to have orcs working..*

out on the loading dock.  I think some were green and had foul vapors about them.  From what I was told they were brought here after the Berlin wall went down. Diplomatic immunity or something.


----------

